# How to NOT let RUDE people stress you out?



## NYchic (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey everyone! I am a pretty sensitive person and one of my co-workers has been so rude to me. I don't know where it came from. He is new and when he started out, I helped him out a lot and then all of a SUDDEN he just starts being mean and rude to me. Like I didn't even do anything, not bragging but I am a VERY NICE person so I dunno where this comes from?

But I do need advice because I am really sensitive and things like this get to me. How do I not let it get to me? I know the best thing to do is ignore it because I really DONT want to talk and be friendly with this person AFTER all that happened because I feel like it's not worth it. If he is going to be mean and rude to me after all that I did for him, he is definitely not worth being on terms with other than the normal day pleasantries.

My question is HOW DO YOU NOT LET IT GET TO YOU? I mean to be honest, it has stressed me out and hurt my feelings but I DONT want it to get to me. How do I forget about it, move on and NOT think about it?

Thanks everyone. I just wanted to vent. It's been getting to me.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Oct 4, 2006)

Recognize that its not personal and ignore him. If it gets really bad, call his attitude/behavior out on the carpet and watch him squirm. If he keeps it up, report him to management.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 4, 2006)

yep, i agree. i had exactly the same experience 2 years ago. i had a part time job, and some newbies were working there for summer. because i was the only one who knew how it was working i had to explain it all to the new girls. the last one became so aggressive, i told the manager, and she just finished her time there, and left. good riddance. just play the dumb girl who can't hear him. i call it the **** off attitude ^^. it's not easy to do, but you're rewarded sooner or later.


----------



## han (Oct 4, 2006)

when hes rude smile at him or even laugh at him that gets under there skin more i do that to road ragers that i accidently cut off i dont realize i did it untill they honk and flip me off i smile and wave and if there real aggressive i start laughing at them if he ask what sooo funny tell him your bad attitude are you really that miserable of a person that you have to be mean and rude every day i would give him a chance to adjust his attitude and tell him if he doesnt you are gonna complain but dont be too sensitive or take it personel and stick up for yourself


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 5, 2006)

ugh. i hate rude people too! i just don't get how they feel they can just treat people with little or no respect and expect to get it!!!!


----------



## lynnda (Oct 5, 2006)

I need advice too! I tend to take everything personally and get my feeling hurt easily.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 5, 2006)

Definitely try not to take it personally, and do your best to not let it affect you. If you can, try to act as though he doesn't even exist... You can't even HEAR him when he makes noise with his mouth (unless it's work-related). While this is hard (trust me, I know!), it might help. That aside, you can definitely call him on his rude behaviors and see what he has to say for himself. They say to "kill them with kindness," and that might just be what you have to do... Be overly sweet and nice, just to see how he reacts, and then he'll know he's not getting to you. Be strong, and try to not let him bother you! The more he sees he's bothering you, the more he'll be a pest and possibly start getting even ruder! Should all else fail, I'd report him to your immediate supervisor and see what they can do to alleviate the situation. HTH some!


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Sometimes people are rude b/c of stuff in their personal lives. One of my coworkers went through a divorce and she was always being rude, snapping at me, one time she left all my files all over the floor. I was actually afraid to ask her questions. My boss even told me that we needed to get along better. Now thats all over with, she is her normal self, we get along fine, she always is nice to me. It bothers me when people take out their personal problems on others, like when people yell at people in stores and stuff. I tend to keep my personal stuff in, which isnt good either, but I just rarely get mad. One that that snnoys the snot out of me is when people get mad b/c I dont turn and there are cars going, so they honk and I can see them flapping their arms all around. Well I dont want to die by turning into oncoming traffic. So I just honk back and wait until it is safe to turn, lol.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 6, 2006)

Phart on them!


----------



## lynnda (Oct 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CuTeLiCiOuS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Phart on them!


----------

